# Trying to enable CONFIG_NET_RADIO in menuconfig

## Thaidog

Where is:

CONFIG_NET_RADIO

in the current menuconfig?

Does anybody know? I am trying to get wireless networking going.

----------

## El_Presidente_Pufferfish

Hit slash (/) and type the CONFIG_ name in, and it should tell you where it's located and what it depends on

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Thaidog,

That kernel symbol was removed around 2.6.19, so you are trying to use am old unmaintained driver.

What does lspci or lsusb say about your wireless ?

----------

## Thaidog

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> Thaidog,
> 
> That kernel symbol was removed around 2.6.19, so you are trying to use am old unmaintained driver.
> 
> What does lspci or lsusb say about your wireless ?

 

Well I found out that I am using the b43xx bcom driver and I need to extract the firmware....

I am trying to extract the firmware with b43-fwcuttter but I keep getting errors.

The firmware I need is: 

b43       wl_apsta.o           351.126      FW11

and it says to extract the firmware with:

b43-fwcutter -w /tmp FILE

where I thought the file was wl_apsta.o

but I get an error:

Can not open input file wl_apsta.o

EDIT... nevermind I got it (had to download a firmware pack) I hate wireless linux crap!

----------

